

Litl computer launches - picasso81
http://joegebbia.posterous.com/litl-computer-launches-will-it-make-a-big-spl

======
Joe_Bananas
Yeah, for $700 you'd get a pretty decent laptop. One can do everything the
litl can and more.

~~~
picasso81
I think the strength, and angle, is that it doesn't do everything a laptop
does. Kind of like the Kindle of netbooks. Kindle does one thing well, and
seems to be selling alright. By removing complicated functionality, it's the
perfect device for my mom or aunt. Is $700 the price for simplicity? I dunno.
All this is based on watching a video and reading through their web site. An
accurate critique would come only after demoing the actual product.

------
rbanffy
Pretty, but hideously expensive for what it does. I would pay US$ 200 at most.

Reminds me too much the Palm Foleo for me to bet on its future.

~~~
teralaser
Well, judging from the pictures in the background, litl targets a more wealthy
audience than the yc crowd.

Regardless of what you find appropriate, there are people, that spend 100000$
on,say, a home stereo without blinking an eye.

Designed products, that do not hit the mainstream, still has a market. If you
doubt it, try sneaking in at DCOTA and find any item under <$5000 ?

~~~
rbanffy
A more wealthy audience would tend to buy Macs, since Apple is an established
premium brand or, lacking good taste, one of those Alienware monstrosities.

There are indeed brands that never hit the mainstream, but each one of them
has something behind it, be it history or an outstanding commitment to
quality.

Mind you the Palm Foleo I mentioned came out in a time Palm still had some
glam associated with it.

This is just a computer.

------
jasonlbaptiste
I really like where it's heading and what it does already. I wouldn't spend
$700, but for $500 you MIGHT have me buying it for my mom. Odds are, this is
just the first version and costs will go down over time. It's good to see
others building tight software+hardware integration for purpose specific
computing.

